# Bilderschutz



## raikkonentk (6. Oktober 2005)

Ich (bzw. ein Bekannter) hab ein dringendes mit dem internationalen Copyright.

Und zwar, ein Bekannter hat die Webseite teddys-handarbeiten (ich weis die passt an sich garnicht zu tutorials.de) und hat dort quasi so eine Art Tutorials für die einzelnen Stickmethoden und was es nicht alles gibt (kenn mich damit nicht aus) gemacht. So weit so gut, jetzt hat so eine nette Person aus Brasilien die ganzen Sachen 1:1 kopiert und verkauft diese im Internet für $15. Das ist zwar schon allein ziemlich krass, aber darum gehts nicht mir hier nicht. Brasilianische Seite.
Es werden auf der brasilianischen Produktseite illegalerweise die Produktbilder von der deutschen Seite geladen, also wird der deutsche Webspace mit benutzt und somit auch der Traffic. Traffic- und Contentklau wäre ja innerhalb von Deutschland nicht das Problem, aber da der *piep* in Brasilien sitzt gehts mir jetzt quasi darum eine Art Script oder Bilderschutz auf den Server zu machen, damit man nicht von einer anderen Webseite aus die Bilder öffnen kann. Durch die Suchfunktion kam da noch nicht wirklich ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis. Ich kenn das bisher zum Beispiel von Funpic.de wo die Userdatein auch nicht über andere Server/Webseiten aufgerufen werden können.

Das ist ziemlich dringend. Kann mir jemand helfen?
Ich hoffe das ich in das richtige Forum gepostet hab.

Wenn jemand ein Script oder sonstiges hat wär ich auch für eine Email sehr dankbar:
Klick für Email


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Das ist ja wohl der Hammer.
Wurde der Copyrightvermerk erst im nachhinein erstellt, oder war der Typ tatsächlich so dreist trotz Copyrightvermerk zu verlinken?

Wenn die Bilder weder fremdverlinkt noch ausgedruckt werden dürfen, Du aber noch wo anders Webspace für das "Ersatzbild" hast, kannst Du dir mal mein Posting ansehen.
Die .htaccess gehört in das zu schützende Verzeichnis.
Alternativ könntest Du sie auch ins Document Root legen, dann werden halt alle Bilder geschützt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## BSA (7. Oktober 2005)

Das sollte sich auch mit PHP machen lassen. Du müsstest einfach testen ob der Server bzw. das Script wo die Bilder aufgerufen deiner ist (musst du dann angeben welcher deiner ist) oder ein fremder, und wenn es ein fremder ist, kannst du ja das angeforderte durch ein anderes ersetzen. Da nimmst du einfach was ganz ekliges oder krasses, oder wo drauf steht das dieses Bild nicht angezeigt werden kann weil es gestohlen wurde oder so.

Somit wirst du den Brasilianers den ganzen Spaß verderben *g*


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Oktober 2005)

In dem Thread zu meinem Posting hat reptiler auch ein Beispiel für eine Lösung mit PHP gebracht.
Für welche Lösung Du dich auch entscheidest, ich würde auf jedenfall dafür sorgen dass bei dem "Dieb" ein eindeutiger Hinweis erscheint dass die Bilder gestohlen sind und von wo sie gestohlen wurden (Eigenwerbung).
Am besten natürlich auf Englisch..... damit es auch international verstanden wird.


----------

